# LG LCD-TV making chirping noise



## Cromodus (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,

I've been using a TV as my computer monitor for 3 years. (LG LCD 47'', plugged in an HDMI port). Recently, I noticed that while I'm playing a game, the TV sometimes makes a high pitched noise, like a cricket or chirping. I only hear it while I'm actually playing a game. If I pause it and browse the option menu, it stops. Similarly, it's louder or fainter depending on what I'm ''looking at'' in the game. I didn't notice a distinct pattern.

I googled this but I only found situations where the TV wasn't working anymore. Mine is working perfectly fine, except for the noise.

I contacted LG's support but I received no answer other than:
A. Try a different port.
B. It's out of warranty
C. We'll send a tech.
The agent didn't seem to know what was going on and jumped straight to sending someone over. I'd like to know what the actual problem is before I start paying.

Someone on the CNET forums mentioned the noise was probably ''Microphonics'' and suggested I use Shellac to fix it. Not very informative and considering I know basically nothing about electronics (All my knowledge is in software support) I don't want to attempt something like this.

Does this sound announce the beginning of the end for my TV?

What are your thoughts?

Thanks,


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Cromodus


Are you sure the chirping sound you hear is coming from t.v and not the computer ? Games that require high resolution tend to overheat the M/B's including the t.v's destroying the cooling fans. Large screens such as yours usually have a cooling fans built in them, run your hand in the back of your set see that its not overheating. When thats done inspect your computer's fans IE; graphic cards, power supplies, chip sets .etc.. If everything checks out OK then there is a problem within the set's power supply.


----------

